# confined space entery



## Safety.b (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Bonjour. Je tiens à remercier et féliciter tous d'une société d'assainissement ONA Rapport de M. Nech .B.


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم

فليكن العنوان مناسب للمحتوى ..... لكن كونها المشاركة الاولى لك فمقبولة منك


تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
أتمنى منك الزيادة في هذا الموضوع المهم
وتكرم أخي سيد سأغير عنوان الموضوع من safety إلى confined space entery


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 يناير 2010)

نرفقConfined Space Entry Procedures_En لللاستفادة


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

لتلافي ما يواجهنا بدخول الاماكن المغلقة ارجو التركيز على حزام الامان full budy hareness وربطه بلان يارد طويل يصل للستاند باي مان ولا تنسى الاتصال انه عصب الدخول للاماكن المغلقة
هنالك قصص حقيقية عن وجود حيوانات او حشرات او نقص اوكسيجين او زيادة غازات سامة H2S مثلا
شكرا على الملفات


----------

